# Low sodium complete dog food



## clashnoir (Oct 27, 2011)

Has anyone got any advice for feeding a geriatric cocker spaniel with heart trouble?
Needs to be low/no added salt but boy is it complicated.
Someone recommended Hill's Natures Best as having none added but wondered if I would be as well feeding a raw diet or brown rice(I know people's thoughts on this) and chicken etc?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Does it have to be dry/wet?

I would suggest a raw diet - that way you know what is going into his body. However it isn't for everyone, so I would like to direct you to:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/194976-wet-dog-food-index.html


----------



## clashnoir (Oct 27, 2011)

Got a few dogs so though complete would be easier but I am swaying towards a raw diet of some sort.


----------



## clashnoir (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been feeding completes for so many years now I wouldnt have the foggiest how much raw to feed though!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I would be very wary of putting a veteran dog on raw for the first time - whilst younger dogs don't have a problem with digesting raw - older dogs often don't have the teeth to cope with such a late change in diet and there have been documented instances of dogs dying through being unable to sufficiently chew the bones 

I wouldn't know what would class as "low sodium" - probably companies such as Hills (expensive) offer these types of diets or it may have to be on prescription.

I've now got all mine including my veteran on Simpsons Premium Salmon and Potato and the difference in them has been nothing short of phenomenal - breeders also get quite good discounts if they join the breeder scheme.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

clashnoir said:


> Has anyone got any advice for feeding a geriatric cocker spaniel with heart trouble?
> Needs to be low/no added salt but boy is it complicated.
> Someone recommended Hill's Natures Best as having none added but wondered if I would be as well feeding a raw diet or brown rice(I know people's thoughts on this) and chicken etc?


There are prescription Diets unlike the normal Hills Science Plan you do have to get them from a vet pharmacy or the vets.

Hills do a Canine Hills HD Heart Disease. For Heart Failure and Hypertension/Fluid Retention. It says has to be initiated by a veterinary surgeon not sure if thereafter it needs a prescription. So You would have to initially get it from your vet. If you want to Pre-check about getting it from a vet Pharmacy and how to go about it before speaking to your vet. Vet Medic do it 0800 387348. They have both a Pharmacist and a vet there to speak too
a well as the staff that are helpful so you can check first.
Price on line is Dry variety 5Kg £29.16
Wet 12 x 370g tins £20.87

Royal Canin also do prescription Diets. They do a Cardiac/Early Cardiac
For congestive heart failure and Hyper tension
RCW Cardia Canine wet 12 x 410g tins £21.49

Then there is another Royal Canin prescription which says For any heart disease stage 1 to 3 and hyper tension RCW Cardiac Canine Dry 14Kg
£57.47
Again to be Initiated by a vet.

Dont know if this will be any help. They are expensive, but if insured I believe certain Insurance companies/policies will at least give you an allowance against proper prescription diets if not the whole cost. If you are insured and you check your policy you may be able to claim to help you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

clashnoir said:


> Has anyone got any advice for feeding a geriatric cocker spaniel with heart trouble?
> Needs to be low/no added salt but boy is it complicated.
> Someone recommended Hill's Natures Best as having none added but wondered if I would be as well feeding a raw diet or brown rice(I know people's thoughts on this) and chicken etc?


The Natural dog food Company do make a holistic hypoallergenic dog food range with only natural ingrediants. They so life stages too incluing a senior range. As to it being Low or No salt you would need to ask (its very likely it possibily could be) Ive included a link may be worth a phone call to them.
I used it for awhile when one of mine was a pup and generally found it good.
a friend used it for a dog with an iffy tum too and it helped the problem.
The Natural Dog Food Company  where good health comes naturally


----------

